# Question About Group



## Termy (Jul 28, 2021)

Looking at the title and description it seems it is meant to be mainly on preserving. What about eating it right away ? Should that be put somewhere else ? 

More like gut a pig and have a pork roast. Potatoes, corn and a veggie from the garden, and unless you got very large and hungry family the issue of preservation could come up if you make the whole pig. Or even if you don't make the whole thing. The uncooked needs more attention than the cooked. 

Anyway, is this group supposed to be for preservation etc. ?

Or take a vote ?

T


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2021)

The forum "Farm to Table" has three sections:


Culinary Gardener
Canning and Preserving
Dehydrator Discussions

So, that pretty much covers both eating the food while it is still fresh and preserving the food for later, as well as growing it.


----------

